# ENDED - Winner Announced -Official BYH caption contest - 17/06/2014 - pic by SheepGirl



## Sumi

*Winner announced *here​*
Here's the deal. *We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions Thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!

_The winner will receive this special "Caption contest winner" medal, like the one shown in my and Nifty's post bits. The winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 1 month. 
_
_




_​
After 1 month this medal will be moved to the next caption contest winner's account, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!

*How to Enter:*

Reply to this thread with your caption
Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button

That's it! Caption away!!

Here's the image for this contest:






*If you want to submit your own picture to be considered for a future caption contest, visit this thread.*


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Just a little to the left, please!


----------



## Melanie

Aww...I just love it when a lamb nuzzles me.  This is heavenly!!!


----------



## Kassaundra

We'll always have Paris.


----------



## madcow

You know I'm a cat, and you're just a sheep!


----------



## goatgurl

love is in the air


----------



## goats&moregoats

Whispering sweet nothings will get you no where.


----------



## goats&moregoats

If you distract them, we can both get some milk.


----------



## dcullon

I have a sick chicken, it's laying around,running white poop,won't eat,drink.loosing weight. Holding tail down. Any ideas ?


----------



## Sumi

dcullon said:


> I have a sick chicken, it's laying around,running white poop,won't eat,drink.loosing weight. Holding tail down. Any ideas ?


I'm sorry to hear about your chicken. Are you a member on BYC? http://www.backyardchickens.com/f/ If not, go sign up and ask for help in the Emergencies / Diseases / Injuries and Cures forum section. Make your thread title as descriptive as possible for the quickest reply. Good luck!


----------



## bjjohns

How Dare you!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

My mother warned me about men like you!


----------



## dcullon

Yes I'm a member. To late. I ended up putting her down. I talked to the state vet and he thought it must be a intestinal problem that was going on a little while.thank you though...


----------



## Sumi

dcullon said:


> Yes I'm a member. To late. I ended up putting her down. I talked to the state vet and he thought it must be a intestinal problem that was going on a little while.thank you though...


I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Support

Great entries guys!


----------



## ValiantFarmAz

Hmmmm... my very own living q-tip!!!


----------



## Equusrider

Where as I come from a long line of aristi-cats. you just come from a long line of mutton.


----------



## jelly bean

KING of the Sheep.


----------



## 22Pets

Ooh yeah that's the spot


----------



## Miohippus

I'm the star of this Farm! and you sould be takeing photos of me not that walking cotten ball.


----------



## Sumi

Wonderful captions, you all! Keep them coming and don't forget to vote for your favourites!


----------



## farmgirl99

Now that's the spot!!!


----------



## bonbean01

One nibble on the ear and you are mutton!


----------



## Livestock lover

"Oh the horror, to think that the sun has already risen"
"Come on Putty, the sun is a good thing."


----------



## Cattledrawer

Cat:
"Yo, I didn't choose the lamb life, the lamb life chose me!"


----------



## Sumi

We're going to end this contest soon. Vote for your favourite captions, everyone!


----------



## Sumi

Miohippus said:


> I'm the star of this Farm! and you sould be takeing photos of me not that walking cotten ball.


Here is our winning caption! Congratulations @Miohippus


----------



## Support

Congats @Miohippus


----------



## goats&moregoats




----------



## Cattledrawer

Congrats!


----------



## Miohippus

Awesome Thanks


----------



## aascvd01

Pose for the picture!


----------



## Sumi

The new contest is over here: Official BYH caption Contest #2 - 29 July 2014 - Pic by Pioneer Chicken


----------

